# Car rental



## wires (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi

I am moving and looking to rent a car till I find one there

Could you please advise me on car rental companies that are the best to use

wires


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

What do you mean by "best"?

-md000/Mike


----------



## wires (Jul 19, 2011)

md000 said:


> What do you mean by "best"?
> 
> -md000/Mike


Hi Mike

The one who has the best rates, and does not have all differnt cost that you find out when when you pick up the car. 

thanks


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Go with thrifty, no surprises with them, you can also try calling diamond lease.


----------



## Will365 (Jun 7, 2011)

wires said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> The one who has the best rates, and does not have all differnt cost that you find out when when you pick up the car.
> 
> thanks


I am moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and in a similar situation. I was looking to hire a car straight from arrival at the airport and the only company who responded to my online enquiry were Hertz. The customer service was excellent and the price seemed competitive. The "additional" costs you referred to were all outlined in the quote and with the insurance options you do have the choice as to what level of cover you want to take. Can't complain....


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll put in another vote for Thrifty too. I used them for 3 months when I first arrived.
No frills and the cars tend to be on the older side, but they are cheap and their customer service is relatively good.


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

I used Avis back in February for one month and they are still charging my credit card with SALIK charges 6 months later!


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Hoping to revive this conversation. 

Looking for a good small car company with a deal. I have been using Avis under the assumption that the brand equals good service, but as for many international companies in the UAE that is not the case. I get weekly charges to my credit card without my approval, horrible customer service, no followup and the incident where they made me go to the police to get a report because the steering starting misfunctioning. Sigh. 

Small car company recommendations?


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

Diamond Lease has done good by us ...no complaints.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I use Paramount Leasing.

They deliver the car to the door and seem to be one of the cheapest, at least for slightly older cars.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using thrifty right now and its good. They have a Ramadan special for 109 aed/day for 709 aed for 7 days and i got a 2011 Honda Civic. As i have a Dubai drivers license less then 6 months old, if anything happens to the car i only have to pay upto 1500 aed for any accident or fender bender. Nothing extra. I used them before and had no issues.

Mind you i'm renting from a location in Ajman, so not sure if its different for Dubai.


----------

